
Tools for faster back end development BaaS - antmor
https://linx.software/baas-tools/
======
marktangotango
This (marketing) piece oddly leaves out Firebase which is the only successful
baas that I know of. My understanding is that baas never really took off and
the concept is kind of dead now. Does anyone have more current perspective?

~~~
scottrblock
`Baas` as a term might be dead, but `JAMStack`, which Netlify invented [0] is
alive and perhaps thriving -- it's a bit hard to say. Maybe not the same exact
concept, but it seems similar.

[0] - [https://www.netlify.com/oreilly-
jamstack/](https://www.netlify.com/oreilly-jamstack/)

------
crtlaltdel
im not sure just what they are going for here...i’d not count auth0 as a
“baas” offering...this reads more like a quasi jamstack business function api
list...

